# last time out for the year



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Well this weekend will be the last time out this year for me and I must say it was a good year I going to Shippan Point I know with temps going down this week my chances of getting anything is slim to none but I have to try one last time for the year.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

I know the feeling cocoflea, was hoping to hit AI Thursday and Friday, but fear the cold front coming through before then may just hit the water temps enough to make a cold catchless trip futile. Guess it is getting toward the time we begin to look to the Spring, when life in general begins to rejuvinate itself.

That said, have a great holiday season, and though as you, I may try knowing the odds, the season in the area is coming to an end  

Have Jeep will travel  

On a side note, and with the passing of MJ (who as I recall was all for the Hudson fishing get together), and since I do want to get up that way, maybe you and I can spearhead a Manyunk Jake Memorial get together. Maybe a $5 or $10 donation, half for maybe the biggest fish, and half maybe to a cause that MJ might have thought worthwhile. May start small, but as with the KDH get togethers, may become an annual thing. Heck, a guy from PA., board moderator for the NJ area, he probably has some friends that would be willing. Like I said before, he was always willing to help, and kept the NJ board alive, so, maybe, and this site may be able to get involved all along the coast for a certain cause (many areas have a take a kid fishing day, or get a kid out fishing as part of the Make A Wish Foundation, in Jakes name).

Don't know, maybe just blowing hot air.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Shaggy

Let's talk after the holidays about it I was thinking about how we never got a chance to get it going so I will start planning on Jan 2 I have some info but now I have time to do more


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Let me know how I can help. The sooner we can set a somewhat concrete date, the better the odds I make the trip!

Best wishes for the New Year, and Happy Holidays, cocoflea, to you and yours.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Shaggy 


I will start working on it and thanks for the offer to help if I need it I'll let you know and you and the family have a safe and happy holiday


----------

